# simply brilliant



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

a drinkable book

http://qz.com/480858/this-new-drinkable-book-has-pages-that-turn-raw-sewage-into-drinking-water/?ftcamp=crm/email//nbe/FirstFTEurope/product


----------

